# What Spark plugs do I need.



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

*On my 1955 IHC 300 can someone please tell me what spark plugs I need & gap setting? 
Also, what size spark plug socket do I need? I tried today to remove the spark plug but my 13/16th is to large,11/16 to small, I'm thinking it's metric but I'm not sure. Thanks for any help...*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea, but that tractor sure looks tough with that loader!


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> No idea, but that tractor sure looks tough with that loader!


Thanks, I like it. You should see my TEA20 with a loader on it.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Between 11/16" and 13/16" is 3/4", try that size socket. Bye


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

*plugs changed now on to the points...*

*Thank you everybody for your replies.* 
Got my new plugs changed yesterday, now it's running much better... 

Now I'm going to change the points. Any suggestions on... 

*What type? (manufacturer) 
Part Number? 
Gap Setting? 
Dist Cap? 
Rotor? *

I'm also thinking that maybe I should change over to electronic points? 

Any Yea's or Nay's on this? And Ideas.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

"Yea" On the question of switching to electronic ignition conversion... which I assume you are considering some kind of upgrade kit for your distributor?

I bought such a kit for my old Pontiac and I am very pleased with the overall performance improvements.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Our 350 Utility runs on either D18 or D20 Champions (can't remember, but they are listed in the Champion cross reference). They take a 7/8" socket wrench IIRC. We converted it over to electronic ignition and to a 12v system, and its WAY better than it was stock. We had issues starting it from day one (according to my dad and grandpa), and it always fouled the plugs out at lower engine speeds. Once we converted it over, it starts fast, doesn't foul the plugs, and overall has more power. Our system was a replacement coil pack, with a magnetic pickup that replaced the points/condenser in the distributor. I don't remember what brand they were, but we got them from the local tractor repair guy. My little 350 Utility has snort now. She pulled out my 1066 International buried up a bit past the bottom of the transmission housing with duals like it was pulling it on dry ground. She snorts, growls, then just goes.


----------

